# What do you say about Litespeed Palmares?



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey.

I'm looking at a used Palmares, don't know the year, but like what I know about it. My questions are:

How much would a 56cm frame weigh, roughly? Is this a heavier frame than most Ti bikes? 

How stiff is it in the BB? Good climber?

Does it ride like a nice Ti frame?

What kind of handling would you say it has, since I can't ride it where it is? Is it stable in descents?

Did they do custom sizing on these frames? This one is listed as 56cm with 55cm top tube, which is unusual, but good for me.

Was this a mid-line bike, or top-of-the-line? Did the Vortex replace it directly? Where can I find some history/specs on recent Litespeed framesets?

Any info you experts can donate to my poor brain will be appreciated. 

Thanks.
Dino --and GO TYLER!


----------

